
Ask HN: Books or projects to learn data structures and algorithms practically? - PhoenixRobo
I&#x27;m looking for a non-theoretical way to learn data structures and algorithms. Most DSA textbooks&#x2F;leetcode are extremely dry and takes the fun out of learning it. I also enjoy learning by implementing for a real world problem. Any suggestions for books or projects I can get started on?
======
kashfi
[https://sp19.datastructur.es/](https://sp19.datastructur.es/)

Josh Hug's course would be a good place to start. Lectures -- Companion
textbook -- Practice problems -- Projects -- all in one place covering
everything from the basic to the complex.

